# Google Nose, ahora es posible oler a distancia



## Chico3001 (Abr 1, 2013)

Google esta lanzando a prueba una nueva tecnologia que permitira oler a distancia... y yo que pense que se iban a tardar mas... 

https://www.google.com.au/intl/en/landing/nose/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2013)

Hubo algunos intentos en proyecciones cinematografícas , pero solo intentos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2013)

La pelea va estar interesante, ya que Goolgle compró la patente de ConVISUAL (Alemana) y Apple la de Adamant Technologies que no son compatibles.

Calculo que goolgle piensa invertir muchos $$$ en mejorar su franquicia ya que de momento la de Apple posee mejores prestaciones

Mas info: 
http://www.siliconweek.es/noticias/...lores-y-sabores-gracias-a-un-nuevo-chip-31581


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 1, 2013)

Me da la impresion de que en el futuro, en vez de tener peleas entre personas por el titulo fulano, tendremos corporaciones peleando por la patente mengana...


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 1, 2013)

A que va oler una imagen de Shrek???


----------



## fernandob (Abr 1, 2013)

alguien que sabe ingles lo leyo ?? 
que se supone es / trabaja ?? 
algo "transmite el olor o se transmite un codigo ?? 

mi duda es como se forma el olor en el receptor ??  hay una base de quimicos en el receptor y un sistema mexcla lso quimicos ??
como una especie de impresora ??
me parece eso lo mas interesante de el asunto , como se forma el olor en el receptor.

amen de que ........de el lado emisor debe poder identificarse electronicamente el olor a transmitir........saben las implicancias de eso ??  lo han pensado ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2013)

Pero me quedé pensando en el olor a peo 

El propio es lindo , el ajeno es feo . . . ? Y el trasmitido ¿


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 2, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> mi duda es como se forma el olor en el receptor ??  hay una base de quimicos en el receptor y un sistema mexcla lso quimicos ??
> como una especie de impresora ??
> me parece eso lo mas interesante de el asunto , como se forma el olor en el receptor.



Dice que usa una combinación de fotones e infrasonido para alinear las moléculas del aire y replicar los olores, no olviden la fecha y Google siempre ha sido buena onda XD


----------



## Scooter (Abr 2, 2013)

A mi me han mandado un prototipo porque estaba apuntado a un programa de desarrolladores. La pega es que se ha descalibrado y siempre apesta bastante. Creo que me borro del programa.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Google esta lanzando a prueba una nueva tecnologia que permitira oler a distancia... y yo que pense que se iban a tardar mas...
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/intl/en/landing/nose/


----------



## Basalto (Abr 2, 2013)

http://www.lavanguardia.com/internet/20130401/54371880659/april-fools-day-google-nose-youtube.html Pasado el dia


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 2, 2013)

Me hubiese gustado ver a un incauto oliendo el smartphone  o intentando hablar con el Razer Naga con la actualización de teléfono


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Me hubiese gustado ver a un incauto oliendo el smartphone  o intentando hablar con el Razer Naga con la actualización de teléfono



Jajjaa, El Razer!


















PS: Los productos Razer traen Software espía... Iba a comprar un Chiclosa, Digo, Lycosa... Pero al final no me gustó...


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 2, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero me quedé pensando en el olor a peo
> 
> El propio es lindo , el ajeno es feo . . . ? Y el trasmitido ¿



Hum! Si yo enviara alguno asi de los mios por el olorimetro, tienen que tenersen duro por el otro lado jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2013)

No se puede ser serio . . .


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2013)

el tema de deteccion de olores, identificacion de elementos quimicos y demas se que se estaba tratando si .
no para web sino para investigacion .
y me parece  IMPRESIONANTE.
los animales dense cuenta que pueden seguir un rastro por km .
se dan cuenta ?? 
no es una camara infrarroja , sino que se puede hacer una camara que vea el pasado, que visualice un rastro .
algo que ya no esta.

en el tema de investigacion es IMPRESIONANTE .

mas alla de la broma de google


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 2, 2013)

Bueno... en realidad si hay avances en el campo de los sentidos... no solo se estan haciendo sensores de olores, sino que tambien hay sensores gustativos

http://www.e-nose.com.ar/paginas/funcionamiento.htm
http://alt1040.com/2009/09/sensor-ultra-sensible-para-detectar-explosivos-por-su-olor


----------

